# 17 weeks and high Beta hCG



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there,

Please can you advise me,

I've just had a letter from the hosiptal telling me that although my downs risk is low my beta hCG is high and they want to do an additional growth scan at 28 weeks which is not until November, it does not tell me what my level is

The letter says not to worry but that's like asking me not to breathe, so any help or advice you could give me would be great

thanks

HB


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's just to check that the placenta is doing its job properly, and not needing extra hcg to help it do its job.  If there is any problem with the growth scan, they will probably keep a close eye on you and do regular scans, just to make sure that the growth is increasing.  It's just an extra precaution, so I wouldn't be too concerned at the moment.  I know it's going to be hard waiting till then, and there's no point in me telling you to try to relax, but, well, try!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thank you for giving me an answer, if the placenta does need extra hcg to do it's job what could that mean please

hb


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

If that was the case at 28 weeks, it would be the worst case scenario and growth might be compromised, and may mean early delivery, but that is waaaaaay in the distance, extremely rare, and is NOT necessarily going to happen in your case, so don't even think about dwelling on that!   !!!!!!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thank you so much, your advice has been really helpful, so glad I have everyone on here for support


----------

